# ID this sp of Reed frogs...???



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

I believe these are a sp. of Reed frog but I have not been able to identify what they are. Can anyone out there ID these frogs???


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

They look like Hyperolius marmoratus. Nice frogs!


----------



## The Dendrobatidae Project (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks you sir!!! I just googled that name and that is what they are. you rock... next question. I have a group of 4, hoping there is at least one male and one female, how do I get them to breed???


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Have you had these frogs for a while? If they're new you might just let them eat a lot and recover for a few months. There are a lot of articles on marmoratus breeding and I have not read many of them, but it seems this species will lay at temps of 50F for high elevation populations. It also says they can be found in toilet cisterns! not sure what that means :0 

Once you're sure they're healthy you could flood the tank a few inches (2-3 is enough) or put them in a rain chamber. If you have the bottom few inches filled with water they can breed more consistently during the warmer part of the year. The problem with putting frogs in rain chambers is that it's difficult to get them eating well for an extended period of time. Crickets/foods tend to drown and even if you have a feeding cup or something the frogs are so active because of the constant rain/mist they don't eat much. If you have a more permanent tank setup you will be able to sustain a longer breeding period. 

Females can lay every 2 weeks but a more healthy length of time between clutches is one or two months. I do not know this species but with other reeds, the males seem to like low hanging big leaves and thick stemmed plants to call from at night. Do you have any closeups of the other two frogs? females tend to be bigger. Also in the second photo it looks like there's pink bubbles in the frogs mouth?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Just noticed also that in the second photo it looks like there are a lot of flies? Are you feeding them just those or other things as well?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Painted Reed Frog (Hyperolius marmoratus taeniatus)

I think ...


s


eLisborg said:


> They look like Hyperolius marmoratus. Nice frogs!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Would you mind saying how do you tell the difference Scott? I can't seem to find anything consistent.


----------

